# Big Nurse Shark



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We went out to the Edge yesterday and hooked this monster on 50# test, Worked it for 11/2 hrs before getting up to know what we had ! Ended up releasing so we could kepp on fishing !! Ended up catching 3 Aj's and a few mingos, white snapper . Great day with some old friends .


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a biggun, what did you estimate the length/weight to be?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Alan. I bet somebody was tired. That's a big ole shark.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

My boat is 12' wide beam and when it was positioned behind the stern guess to be 7-8 fter about 225 250lb's .

Oh Joey, this was a great test for that Dyneema braid we use from Ebay !! 50# test worked it in 125 foot of water and that stuff didn't pop like Prower Pro. !


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Been catching nurse sharks almost every trip. They are fun


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't have any complaints with it either Alan. It's good stuff.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for pics & report.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Good to hear. I have contemplated buying that Chinese stuff myself but was concerned about the time I get a big un and have no faith in the line.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Aint those nurse sharks good to eat?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pic Alan, water looked nice, glad yall got some meat!! I mite have to get some of that braid you talking bout on a few reels!


----------

